# How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

*How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Wozu denn ein Thread für das Wiedergeben von Audiodateien? Ich kann auch einen Doppelklick auf eine Datei machen.
Nun so einfach ist das am PC leider nicht.

Ein Windows PC im "Serienzustand" ist leider nicht für die audiophile Wiedergabe von HD Audiomaterial geeignet. Dazu bedarf es einiger Tricks. Microsofts Audiomixer pfuscht leider dazwischen und ruiniert den Klang. Es wird jedes Audiomaterial auf 48khz runtergerechnet, auch wenn man eine DVD-A oder Blu-ray Audio eingelegt. Hier möchte ich einmal zeigen, wie man ihn umgeht und mehr Klang rausholt.

Als erstes muss man schaun, was man für Hardware besitzt und wie die Konfiguration aussieht. Das Audiomaterial sollte möglichst unverfälscht am Ziel ankommen. Man wird den Windows Audiomixer nicht immer umgehen können, Anwendungen wie Spiele oder Browser haben quasi keine Möglichkeit dran vorbei zu kommen.

Da ich kein riesen Archiv an Hardware zur Verfügung habe, kann ich leider nur ein paar Sachen zeigen. Ergänzungen sind immer willkommen!


*Anschluss eines AVRs an den PC per HDMI:*
Diese Methode sollte man vorziehen, da HDMI zur Zeit die (quasi) einzige Möglichkeit bietet unkomprimiertes Audiomaterial zu transportieren. Allerdings bedarf es hier zu auch der entsprechenden Hardware.
*Zur Grafikkarte:*
Hier ist eine Liste von nVidia, welche Karte was unterstützt: Which HDMI audio formats do NVIDIA GPUs support?
*Zum AVR:*
Hier müsst ihr leider selber gucken. Meist findet man auf der Homepage des Herstellers alle Formate, die das Gerät wiedergeben kann.

Mein Material hat aber Format XXX aber meine Grafikkarte/AVR kann nur XX und X. *Kann ich es nicht abspielen?* Jein. Man kann es "ganz normal" abspielen, wird aber nicht die optimale Klangqualität erzielen.

*Systemeinstellungen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In den Windows Soundoptionen ganz normal den HDMI Ausgang festlegen. Den Ausgang auch ganz normal auf die entsprechende Lautsprecherkonfiguration einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man welche Formate alle unterstützt werden. PCM wird quasi immer unterstützt, da es sich um den "Standard" handelt. Hier ist auch zu beachten, dass bei älteren HDMI Versionen eventuell nicht alles übertragen werden kann oder nicht alle Abtastraten zur Verfügung stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pegel voll aufdrehen, der Lautstärkeknopf sitzt am AVR. Alles unter 100 führt zu dynamikverlust! Effekte deaktivieren selbstverständlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Abtastrate auf die selbe wie die Quelle einstellen. Dies muss nur für Anwendungen gemacht werden, die den Windows Audiomixer nicht umgehen können. Beide Harken setzen, sonst gehts nicht!

*Die Software:*
Nein, Windows Media Player geht nicht. Eben so wenig ist Apfelsoftware geeignet. Es gibt noch andere Methoden mit MPC und ffdshow, usw... ich mache es jedoch mit diesen Tools.
foobar2000
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!
Foobar2000 DVD-A Plugin (für DVD-A Wiedergabe)
Foobar2000 WASAPI Plugin (benötigt)
Foobar2000 ASIO Plugin (nur wenn WASAPI nicht geht)

Foobar2000-> Audio Dateien
VLC-> Videodateien


*Die Einstellungen:*

VLC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Win32 Waveout auswählen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


S/PDIF verwenden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgabegerät auswählen


Foobar 2000:
Plugins in \foobar2000\components entpacken, erstellen wenn nicht vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Plugins installieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgang und Bittiefe auswählen. Auf Event oder Push stellen. Welches das richtige ist müsst ihr selber ausprobieren. Klanglich gibt es keine Unterschiede, jedoch funktioniert manche Hardware nur in Push. Wenn Event funktioniert, ist dies zu bevorzugen.


*Anschluss von einem Verstärker per Toslink/Coax oder Kopfhörer an eine Soundkarte:*

Hier ändert sich nicht wirklich viel. Zu beachten ist hier nur, dass der Windows Lautstärkeregler bei ASIO Ausgabe außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Lautstärke in Foobar einstellen. Außerdem können keine anderen Sounds jeglicher Art wiedergegeben werden, wenn ein Player per WASAPI oder ASIO läuft. Dies ist aber auch ein gutes Zeichen! Es bedeutet, dass die Ausgabe per WASAPI oder ASIO funktioniert!


*Mögliche Probleme/Lösungen:*

*Kein Ton bei WASAPI Ausgabe*
Andere Programme noch geöffnet, die Audiowiedergabe ermöglichen? (TS, Skype, Browser, Spiele...)

*Verzögerte Audioausgabe bei WASAPI*
WASAPI von Event auf Push ändern oder umgekehrt

*Player findet kein ASIO Gerät*
Soundkarte unterstützt kein ASIO, kein ASIO Treiber installiert. Eventuell auch freie ASIO Treiber probieren.

*Audio knackt bei ASIO Wiedergabe, ist verzerrt oder anderweitig gestört*
Latency im ASIO Treiber erhöhen, Bittiefe korrekt einstellen.

*Knacken/Aussetzer bei Wiedergabe von optischen Medien*
Puffer/Buffer größer einstellen. 2000-6000ms

*Ich höre keinen Unterschied zu vorher*
WASAPI, ASIO Ausgabe funktioniert nicht. Wärend die Wiedergabe läuft, versuchen mit einem anderen Player gleichzeitig eine Audiodatei wiedergeben. Es sollte nichts außer der ASIO/WASAPI Wiedergabe zu hören sein oder der 2. Player sollte mit Fehlermeldung die Wiedergabe verweigern.
Audiokomponenten eventuell zu schlecht. Diese oben beschrieben Methoden machen aus einem Brüll-Boxen Set alá Logitech oder Teufel kein Klangwunder. Gleiches gilt für "Pro-Gaming" Headsets oder Modekopfhörer wie z.B. Beats.
Audiomaterial zu schlecht. Bitte nicht erhoffen, dass MP3s besser klingen. Das mindeste Audioformat, was ich zum Probehören nehmen würde ist CD.(44,1khz, 16 bit als .wav oder .flac oder direkt von der Scheibe)

*Wiedergabe von Audiodateien im VLC Player hängt alle paar Sekunden kurz(im Wave Out Mode)*
Buffer in den Optionen auf doppelte Länge vergrößern.(ms)

Noch viel Spaß beim hören qualitativ hochwertiger Musik!

Alle Rechtschreibfehler sind Copyright geschützt Ⓒ


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Danke für die Mühe! Toller Artikel!


----------



## Stolle2010 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Vielen Dank  das kommt mir sehr gelegen, da ich mich heute schon den ganzen Tag mit dem Thema beschäftige ^^

Ich habe nämlich ein Problem was ich nicht selber in den Griff bekomme ...

Ich benutze nun schon seit längerem Foobar und habe mich heute, mit dem Thema WASAPI beschäftigt.
Läuft auch alles wie es sein soll.
Nur bekomme ich eine verzögerung von ca 2 sek sobald ich eine datei öffne dh. ich bekomme erst NACH den 2sek das Signal am AVR wie kommt das zu stande?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Danke! Wird noch ein kleinwenig erweitert.




Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank  das kommt mir sehr gelegen, da  ich mich heute schon den ganzen Tag mit dem Thema beschäftige ^^
> 
> Ich habe nämlich ein Problem was ich nicht selber in den Griff bekomme ...
> 
> ...


Eventuell mal mit dem Schieber Buffer Length spielen oder den WASAPI Mode von Event auf Push wechseln.


----------



## Stolle2010 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Von Event auf Push hat geholfen vielen dank ^^ Ich meine aber heute gelesen zuhaben, dass es aufjedefall auf "Event" stehen sollte ?! is das was dran?

Edit: Buffer Length brachte keinerlei änderungen


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Manche Audiogeräte funktionieren auf Event besser, andere auf Push. Klanglich gibts keinen Unterschied. Sind halt 2 verschiedene Modi für unterschiedliche Hardware.


----------



## Stolle2010 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Ahh Oke endlich mal einer in den tiefen des Netzes der Ahnung hat  

Meine Frontlautsprecher klingen ganz anders seit WASAPI da sitzt jetzt viel mehr druck hinter das ganze Klangbild hat sich verändert ,was heute morgen noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig geklungen hat (da ich nur den normalen sound über den windows soundmixer gewohnt war) klingt jetzt echt genial !


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

So, habs ein wenig aktualisiert.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Januar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Manche Audiogeräte funktionieren auf Event besser, andere auf Push. Klanglich gibts keinen Unterschied. Sind halt 2 verschiedene Modi für unterschiedliche Hardware.



push ist für Geräte, die kein event können. push geht immer, event ist aber zu bevorzugen


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> push ist für Geräte, die kein event können. push geht immer, event ist aber zu bevorzugen


 Und warum sollte das so sein? Ich hab das auch in vielen Foren gelesen aber immer ohne Erklärung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Januar 2014)

WASAPI output mode pushes data from Media Center to the sound device. It works with nearly all hardware.
WASAPI Event Style lets a sound device pull data from Media Center. This method is not supported by all hardware, but is recommended when supported.
This has several advantages:
It lets the audio subsystem pull data (when events are set) instead of pushing data to the system. This allows lower latency buffer sizes, and removes an unreliable Microsoft layer documented below.
It creates, uses, and destroys all WASAPI interfaces from a single thread.
The hardware (or WASAPI interface) never sees any pause or flush calls. Instead, on pause or flush, silence is delivered in the pull loop. This removes the need for hacks for cards that circle their buffers on pause, flush, etc. (ATI HDMI, etc.).
It allows for a more direct data path to the driver / hardware.
The main 'pull loop' uses a lock-free circle buffer (a system that J. River built for ASIO), so that fullfilling a pull request is as fast as possible.

Quelle: http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/WASAPI


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Ah ok.


----------



## Berky (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Win8 aus? Ich hab mal was davon gelesen, das mit Win8 die Hardwarebeschleunigung des Soundchips zurück kommt. PCGH wollte es testen, steht aber noch leider aus.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Puh da kann ich leider nix zu sagen. Ich bin Win8 Verweigerer.


----------



## Rho (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*



sananelan schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei Win8 aus?


 
Hardware-Offloaded Audio Processing (Windows Drivers)



> With Windows 8 and later operating systems, the audio driver model has been updated to provide support for hardware-offloaded audio processing


----------



## Berky (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Da Win8 die Soundausgabe nicht mehr kontrolliert bräuchte man theoretisch kein asio/wasapi mehr (?)


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Januar 2014)

muss man testen was der avr bekommt. ich kann mir anzeigen lassen was für ein Signal mein Marantz wirklich als Input hat.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Mein Onkel möchte sich bald einen neuen PC holen, kann er dann einfach ber HDMI in den AVR (Marantz SR8002 wenn ich mich nicht irre) gehen, oder braucht er ne SOundkarte, weil aktuell hat er bei Filmen zwar 7.1 aber in spielen nur Stereo. Hat aber auch noch einen alten PC, und hat es aktuell per optischem Kabel verbunden.


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Gib uns bloß nicht zu viele Infos, am Ende könnten wir noch helfen...
Aber grundsätzlich ja.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Was den noch für Infos, PC kommt wenn XP nichtmehr unterstützt wird, Grafikkarte steht noch nicht fest, ist doch aber eh egal, HDMI ist HDMI. Gespielt wird alles. Boxen weiß ich nicht genau, ist aber genauso unwichtig, da der AVR ja wenn dann die Arbeit hat. Es ging nur erstmal darum ob das möglich ist oder grundsätzlich bei spielen nicht geht, weil sie kein DDL Oder DTS haben


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Nein, das ist nicht egal, zumindest die Graka muss man wissen 
Es gibt das ein oder andere Modell, was kein 5.1, bzw. 7.1 durchschleifen kann.
Aber grundsätzlich ist es wie gesagt möglich.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Mehr muss man nicht wissen. 
Auch wenn es nicht in diesen Thread gehört. 
Anschluss über SPDIF reicht doch ("optisches Kabel" - der HDMI-Ausgang einer Grafikkarte ist eher selten optisch). 
Das heißt Spielesound wird in PCM ausgegeben, wenn die Soundkarte nicht in DD/DTS kodieren kann - da geht nicht mehr als Stereo - egal, was man im Spiel einstellt oder in Windows.
Filme haben ja eh die schon fertig kodierte Tonspur im entsprechenden Format. Deshalb geht es mit ihnen.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Noch was zum eigentlichen Thema:
Seit Vista gilt folgendes für das Windows-Audiosystem:


			
				c't 10/2007 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass Windows nun auch systemintern mit Auflösungen von bis zu 24 Bit und Samplingraten von maximal 192 kHz umgehen kann


. 
Das grundsätzlich auf 48 KHz runtergesampled wird, ist ein Ammenmärchen.
Und eigentlich sind es 32 Bit - da ist der oben zitierte Text fehlerhaft. 
Alllerdings ist die Ausgabe trotzdem nicht bitgenau - wer auf Nummer sich gehen will, nimmt deshalb WASAPI oder ASIO, um den internen Windowsmixer zu umgehen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Ich vermute eher das Windows diese Signale verarbeiten kann aber nicht durchschleift. Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte ASIO und WASAPI nicht entwickelt werden müssen. ...ASIO eventuell wegen der Latenz.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das grundsätzlich auf 48 KHz runtergesampled wird, ist ein Ammenmärchen.
> Und eigentlich sind es 32 Bit - da ist der oben zitierte Text fehlerhaft.
> Alllerdings ist die Ausgabe trotzdem nicht bitgenau - wer auf Nummer sich gehen will, nimmt deshalb WASAPI oder ASIO, um den internen Windowsmixer zu umgehen.


 
Mein AVR hat IMMER 48k angezeigt


----------



## Rho (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass du 48 kHz als Standard für den Shared-Modus gewählt hast.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

hälst du mich echt für so dämlich?


----------



## Rho (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Ich schlussfolgere nur aufgrund dessen, was du hier geschrieben hast.

Bei mir kommt unter Windows 8 und Windows 8.1 jedenfalls das am AVR an, das ich zuvor eingestellt habe. Warum das bei dir nicht der Fall ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2014)

es ging darum ob es bei Win7 der Fall ist. Ich hab sogar gesagt, dass man es unter 8 mal testen müsse...


----------



## Rho (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Hier ging es die ganze Zeit über darum, wie es sich unter Windows 8 verhält. Wenn du mittendrin deine antiquierten Windows-7-Erfahrungen einstreust, ohne das deutlich zu machen, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn das für Verwirrung sorgt. Immerhin wäre der von dir vorgeschlagene Test hiermit durchgeführt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2014)

lies nochmal octos Beitrag....
holla... man kann sich aber das Leben auch schwer machen.
WASAPI hat zum Glück mehr Vorteile als nur die richtige Abtastrate zu übertragen.


----------



## Rho (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Daraus wird trotzdem nicht klar unter welchem OS du nun deinen kleinen Test durchgeführt hast. Aber wenigstens scheint dir selbst klar gewesen zu sein, was du gemein hast. Immerhin!


----------



## BloodySuicide (13. Januar 2014)

auf so nen Kinderkram lass ich mich nicht ein...

In Win8 soll es ein verbessertes WASAPI geben. Gleich mal schauen ob das stimmt


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Schon irgendwelche Tests durchgeführt? Würd mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## drebbin (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Ich bedanke mich ganz stark für das How-To.
Beim VLC habe ich persönlich jetzt keinen Unterschied gemerkt aber bei Yiruma - Maybe merke ich definitiv eine positive Veränderung als ich vom WMP auf Foobar mit den Optimierungen umgestiegen bin


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Nichts zu danken. Ich betreibe nur ein wenig Audiophile Aufklärung. Hifi ist ein der heutigen Zeit irgendwie aus der Mode gekommen. Musik wird nur noch zum berieseln genommen oder auf Partyboxen dahingescheppert.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Bringt mir Foobar 2000 was wenn ich einfach nur eine Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DSX) habe und dann einen SMSL-SA50 vor den Lautsprechern ?
Das ganze dann von einer WAVE Sounddatei abgespielt ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Da hilft wohl nur probieren.

Für die Qualität der Wiedergabe sind zu 80% die Lautsprecher verantwortlich. Wiedergabegerät, DAC und Verstärker machen nur einen kleinen Teil der eigendlichen Wiedergabequalität aus. Der Klangunterschied einer 30€ Soundkarte zu einer 150€ Soundkarte (5 facher Preis) ist bei weitem nicht so gewaltig wie der Unterschied von 300€ zu 1500€ Lautsprechern.

Von daher könnte das gut sein, dass du etwas raushörst, solange die Boxen was taugen.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Habe foobar sowie das WASAPI-Plugin installiert.
Leider knackst meine Box, wenn ich Musik höre und gleichzeitig im Explorer z.B. bestimmte Verzeichnisse/Ordner anwähle.
Hab sowohl Push/Event getestet, als auch ein höherer Buffer (5400ms sowie 10030ms) und Output format 16/24bit.
Knacksen weiterhin vorhanden. Woran kann es denn noch liegen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Was hörst du für Material? Ist das auf der gleichen Platte?


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Ist ein komplettes FLAC-Album, Genre Deutschrap.
Foobar ist auf der SSD installiert, die Musik liegt auf einer internen 3.5" HDD.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Kommt das nur bei Zugriffen auf die HDD vor? Läuft die HDD mit NCQ? HDDs können bei gleichzeitigen Zugriffen sehr langsam werden, teilweise locker unter 1 MB/s lesend.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Wenn Foobar an ist, aber keine Musik wiedergegeben wird, dann hab ich kein Knacksen. Erst wenn Musik läuft, knacksen die Lautsprecher. 
Ja, die Platte unterstützt NCQ und hat dieses auch aktiviert.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Sobald ich Foobar anmache, werden sämtliche anderen Sounds nicht wiedergegeben, also sowohl Windows Sounds, als auch z.B. Windows Media Player, Spiele etc..
Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?


----------



## Rho (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Sobald ich Foobar anmache, werden sämtliche anderen Sounds nicht wiedergegeben, also sowohl Windows Sounds, als auch z.B. Windows Media Player, Spiele etc..
> Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?



Ja ist normal, da foobar2000 mit WASAPI im Exclusive-Mode läuft: Exclusive-Mode Streams


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*



xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Wenn Foobar an ist, aber keine Musik wiedergegeben wird, dann hab ich kein Knacksen. Erst wenn Musik läuft, knacksen die Lautsprecher.
> Ja, die Platte unterstützt NCQ und hat dieses auch aktiviert.
> 
> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Sobald ich Foobar anmache, werden sämtliche anderen Sounds nicht wiedergegeben, also sowohl Windows Sounds, als auch z.B. Windows Media Player, Spiele etc..
> Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?


 Das ist normal. Das ist ein gutes Zeichen. Das bedeutet, dass die WASAPI Augabe funktioniert!

Hängt die Platte normal am Mainboard oder an nem PCI-E Controller? Treiber der Soundkarte aktuell?


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Den Effekt mit dem Knacksen kann ich bei mir auch beobachten(mit Xonar D2, foobar auf SSD, Musik auf HDD). Eine Erklärung hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Platte direkt am Mainboard, auch am Intel-Controller.
Treiber der SoKa sind zwar nicht die ASUS, sondern die UNi Xonar Treiber, aber aktuell sind diese auch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Hört sich fast so an, als ob sich der HDD Controller und die Soundkarte in die Quere kommen. Sind ja beide per PCI-E angebunden, einmal intern und einmal extern. Eventuell die Soundkarte mal in nem anderen Slot probieren.

Warum verwendest du eigentlich nicht die originalen Asus Treiber?


----------



## xSunshin3x (30. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Weil das UNi Xonar noch einige nützliche Zusatzfunktionen bereitstellt, welche ASUS so nicht mitliefert.

Bezüglich dem Knacksen hab ich nach deiner Schilderung wieder mein Mainboard im Blick. Hatte/Habe schonmal Soundprobleme mit der Essence STX gehabt (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/317189-mausbewegung-ueber-kopfhoerer-hoerbar.html) und hatte damals irgendwie auch die Befürchtung, dass das Mainboard (bzw. seine Komponenten) Schuld an der ganzen Sache sind... :/


----------



## BusT3rd (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Das Knacksen sind die Daten, die übers USB reinkommen. Du kannst mal einen anderen USB-Port probieren. Im Prinzip überträgt dein MB Spannungs-Ripple bis zum Audioausgang, nervige Sache. Die Sicherste Methode, um das zu umgehen ist ne externe Soundkarte/AVR zu benutzen.


----------



## Junky90 (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Also ich Blick da noch nich ganz durch, vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen :

Betriebssystem ist Win 8.1 Pro 
Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 670 und über HDMI 1.4 an einen Harman/Kardon AVR 255 angeschlossen.
Wenn ich Musik abspiele steht immer 48 kHz auf dem Display des AVR.

Ist das jetzt optimal oder geht da noch was ?

PS : Ist iTunes wirklich ungeeignet ? Benutze schon seit Jahren die Remote-Funktion mit meinem iPhone und möchte ungern darauf verzichten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*



BusT3rd schrieb:


> Das Knacksen sind die Daten, die übers USB reinkommen. Du kannst mal einen anderen USB-Port probieren. Im Prinzip überträgt dein MB Spannungs-Ripple bis zum Audioausgang, nervige Sache. Die Sicherste Methode, um das zu umgehen ist ne externe Soundkarte/AVR zu benutzen.


Er nutzt eine Xonar Essence STX, da wird wohl kaum der USB Port einstreuen.



Junky90 schrieb:


> Also ich Blick da noch nich ganz durch, vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen :
> 
> Betriebssystem ist Win 8.1 Pro
> Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 670 und über HDMI 1.4 an einen Harman/Kardon AVR 255 angeschlossen.
> ...


 
Das ist alles andere als gut, es sei denn du besitzt nur Audiomaterial in 48khz. Die Umrechnung von 44,1 96 oder 192khz geht immer auf Kosten der Qualität. Hat dein AVR DLNA Unterstützung? Wenn ja, dann kannst du den darüber fernbedienen vom Handy aus.


----------



## Junky90 (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Nein DLNA unterstützt der AVR leider nicht.
Ah ich merke schon meine Audiodateien sind fast alle MP3 320er 48 kHz, da liegt wohl der Hund begraben...


----------



## BusT3rd (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

De Xonar Essence ist nicht galvanisch vom Rechner getrennt und hängt damit auch an der USB Masse. Ergo kann die USB sehrwohl in de Xonar einstreuen.

48 kHz reicht aus. Beim Hochrechnen der Abtastfrequenz gewinnst du zwar nix, aber eventuelles Jitter wird dadurch eliminiert. Also ist es durchaus gut 48kHz-Material mit 96 kHz wiederzugeben. Im foobar kannst du das auch einstellen.

Zu iTunes: Das ist nicht ungeeignet. ABER Apple legt natürlich nicht offen, was da im Audiopfad alles passiert. Und damit machen die sich unter Audiophilen keine Freunde.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Die Xonar hat aber ihren eigenen Stromanschluss und eigene Spannungsstabilisierung. Ohne den läuft die nämlich nicht.

Naja 48 khz ist nicht so pralle, wenn man CD Qualität mit 44,1 kHz oder ne 192 kHz DVD-A oder BD Audio hört. Dann könnte man sich ja die ganzen hochauflösenden Formate sparen.

Für mich haben Apple Geräte/Software auch nicht viel audiophiles an sich. Apple versucht ja nicht mal ein möglichst gut klingendes Gerät/Software zu veröffendlichen, sondern irgendwas was toll aussieht und wo man richtig Kohle für nehmen kann.


----------



## BusT3rd (31. März 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Und wo gehen die Kabel dann alle hin? Zum Netzteil, sowie alle anderen Massekabel von den Laufwerken, MoBo, Graka... je nachdem, wie gut das Netzteil ist...
Von einer Spannungsstabilisierung hab ich noch nix gelesen, aber die sollte drin sein. Wobei sogar die Essence One hat Probleme, wenn man das USB am Rechner anschließt.

Der Hauptunterschied, zu besseren Audioformaten ist die höhere Bitrate. Die höhere Abtastrate hört keiner. Das meiste Audioequip kann es ja nichtmal wiedergeben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. August 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Bin grade auf den Thread gestoßen und hab Foobar gleich mal getest natürlich mit WASAPI Plugin ein Unterschied bei Flac ist auch im Vergleich zu Vlc hörbar nur habe ich sobald in ich Foobar was starte kein Sound mehr von Spielen, Teamspeak und Sonstigem, gibts da eine Möglichkeit den anderen Sound auch zu hören?


----------



## Tungi (19. August 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

-------------> Post #44 eine Seite vorher


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. August 2014)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

128bit Radiostream: http://62.204.145.218:8000/nrj128 klingt hervorragend! Auch andere hochauflösende Streams!


----------



## InRainbows (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: How-to: HD Audiodateien richtig wiedergeben für bestes Klangerlebnis*

Hi. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob windows 10 eine Verbesserung bei der Audiowidergabe mit sich brachte. Ich höre recht viel multichannel (SACD, BRA usw) und bei Windows 7 kann der Audio-Mixer nur im Stereomodus (wasapi) umgangen werden, weshalb der Sound beim Multichannel sich vom reinen Stereo unterscheidet und zwar nicht zugunsten von multichannel. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob beim Win10 die Anwendungen die alleinige Kontrolle über den Sound-Mixer haben? Wäre für mich ein Argument zu wechseln.


----------

